# Rose!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

2 does one buckarty:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!! Congrats Nancy!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

darling, we will get more pix right?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!!:hi5:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She had two right before I got out there. Huge white sack & red ball hanging, went to grab camera # 3 born.
Never seen anything like it. White sack is below camera level.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

YAY, Congrats!

I think it is just too funny that if you click on the sack photo to get a better look at it, photobucket is like," buy this photo on a canvas... buy this in a calander...." 

No thanks photobucket


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Glad it went well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy d said:


> She had two right before I got out there. Huge white sack & red ball hanging, went to grab camera # 3 born.
> Never seen anything like it. White sack is below camera level.


Hey a whole 12 mos of afterbirth shots, what a concept! Or is it Post Conception?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Honkin Placenta*


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry but ROFL about Honkin Placenta :ROFL: So glad you have some wonderful kids!!!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.

Yeah, sometimes it is like that with afterbirth. It is like, "Where in the world did that come from?"

Glad all is well.


----------

